# Gave away 4 bottles of pee.



## pg55 (May 27, 2013)

It was a slow day at where I get my haircut Saturday so i had some time to talk to the women that work there. Got on the subject of wine and I pass the comment that I make homemade wine . I told them I will bring them a bottle of wine and they replied sure, a lot of people say they will bring them something but never do. so today I gave them 4 bottles of pee. I told them that to drink it chilled and to make sure I get my bottles back. I also wanted a report on if they like it or not. i will let you know the results later.


----------



## dangerdave (May 28, 2013)

Generosity is it's own reward. Spread the love!


----------



## pg55 (Jun 16, 2013)

I got two reviews so far. They loved it. One said at first when I said "lemon wine" she thought she wasn't going to like it.
Now she would liike to have more. I may have to perculate another batch. Need more bottles returned.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 17, 2013)

I always tell everyone to whom I give a bottle, "Return the empty and you get more wine."


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 17, 2013)

Of all the wine I have given away, I received the most positive response from a sp. I have given away some wine that I thought was very good but none had responses like the sp did.


----------



## Arne (Jun 17, 2013)

Makes ya feel just a little bit proud, doesn't it? Been there, done that. Good for you. Arne.


----------

